# Greetings from a Video Game Music Composer!



## Andreas T. (May 19, 2019)

Hello fellow musicians!

My name is Andreas and I am a video game music composer. I am from Greece but I've recently moved to U.K. to pursue my career.

Creating orchestral music, guitar-driven music and, sometimes, chiptune stuff is what I would like to believe I am competent enough. Even though I have just finished with my very first video game gig, I plan to enter the music licensing world in the near future and I feel very excited about that as well.
Before moving to the U.K., I used to arrange Greek music for small orchestras and ensembles (mainly consisting of children) and organised charity concerts in various cities of Greece.
In my free time, I like to transcribe retro game music and arrange it mostly for orchestral instruments in Sibelius.

Really happy to be a part of an active community of musicians! I hope I will be able to add some value in this group while learning from the most experienced of you out there. I wish luck and wisdom to all of you!

Cheers and thank you!


----------



## Marco (May 26, 2019)

Hi man I am into games as well  good luck in London


----------



## SBK (May 26, 2019)

Welcome patrioti! Good luck in UK and in your music journey for games and licensing  
Would you mind sharing some links to hear the music for the game?


----------

